# Sephora and ULTA: BIG HAUL and Mini Reviews!!



## llconfident (Apr 12, 2015)

So recently I made 3 trips to Sephora and Ulta, and went a bit *CRAZY*.  Got so many great things and am loving ALMOST all of them  I'd love it so much if you could check out the video below, and subscribe to my brand new channel!
  I also included swatches and mini reviews  







  For the product list and more information, click on the video above  Thanks for watching and let me know your thoughts on the products that I got!


----------



## Kellylynn0076 (Apr 16, 2015)

I Subscribed!!!


----------



## llconfident (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks so much!  Let me know if you have any advice or requests


----------



## spiderlily222 (May 6, 2015)

Thank you for sharing, I'm going to go watch right now!! I love hauls


----------



## llconfident (May 7, 2015)

Thank you so much!  This made my day <3 hope you enjoyed


----------



## FNPbeauty (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome haul and great products!


----------

